# Strange stuff again.



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

Apparently Stbx MIL aka :FIREdevil:
Is still running me down( I would cal it emotional abuse if I were still around her, now it is smack talk) for no reason.
And from what I was told by a 3rd party stbxw defended me:banghead:..(she never defended me or let me defend her, even when the stuff was complete fabrication) and she said positive things.
Now I am not saying she has run me down before( to my personal knowledge) it is strange and annoying as I have started a hard 180 after being weak about if for a year.

I don't want to say "hey, shutting you out 99% after 15 years of knowing you. btw, I wish you would stop being creepy nice to me, you ripped my heart out over a 5 year period. " 

Is it wrong to be this angry still?
Is it better to approach her and discuss divorce or is it better to serve her? I don't want to make what is currently an okay situation worse, but I don't want to waste the last bit of my 20's respecting vows to a dead marriage that I wanted so hard to save.
I want full love, full companionship, and full compassion, not a weekly visit that leads to me wanting more and acting on it every 6months.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

When you say running you down, what do you mean. Like talking smack about you or something?


----------



## cabbage65 (Feb 14, 2012)

i am wondering what that means too.


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

sd212 said:


> When you say running you down, what do you mean. Like talking smack about you or something?


Yes, it is what I use to say instead of hen-peck. She says horrible things about me, untrue as well. Stbx, would never back me up when I was around and would tell me not to react if her M said anything about me or her. I lived with that for years, but W chose that over me.

Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

cabbage65 said:


> i am wondering what that means too.


I meant she says mean, overly critical things.

I am confusing, haha


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Have your wife served officially by an impartial stranger. Up to now divorce has been nothing more than a theory to her. She needs to feel the full impact of the consequences her actions have brought about. You have been far too nice and accommodating. Time for her to taste a healthy dose of reality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Agast84 (Dec 26, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Have your wife served officially by an impartial stranger. Up to now divorce has been nothing more than a theory to her. She needs to feel the full impact of the consequences her actions have brought about. You have been far too nice and accommodating. Time for her to taste a healthy dose of reality.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is what I was thinking.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Have your wife served officially by an impartial stranger. Up to now divorce has been nothing more than a theory to her. She needs to feel the full impact of the consequences her actions have brought about. You have been far too nice and accommodating. Time for her to taste a healthy dose of reality.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to agree here. Sounds like a mess to me.


----------

